
China plans to launch the world's largest investment fund - falsestprophet
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/2007/05/14/100024842/index.htm?section=money_topstories
======
npk
Wow, China's got $1.3T in the bank, just waiting to be invested. With that
much mass, you've got to reckon there's a startup out there that could make
serious money from China's investment wake. Anyone who can figure out the
Chinese investment strategy is going to make serious bank.

<http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/2007/05/14/100024842/index.htm?section=money_topstories>

------
rms
This is brilliant on China's part. I was wondering how they were going to
start getting out of the US dollar.

